

WIRED 1997: "101 ways to save Apple" - thehigherlife
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple.html?apple

======
gersteni
Isn't it time to make a blacklist for pundits and "journalists" who's
prediction and advice are demonstrably off the mark?

For example:

James Daly: F

~~~
brlewis
The advice in this column doesn't seem so bad.

Looks to me like Apple has taken some of these tips, partially taken others,
and taken others farther than James Daly even suggested.

3\. Start pampering independent software vendors: Taken -- what could be more
pampering than switching the underlying OS to one programmers like?

7\. Don't disappear from the retail chains: Taken farther -- They certainly
have a retail presence now, with the opening of Apple stores.

8\. Buy a song: Taken farther

10\. Get a great image campaign: Taken

12\. Build a fire under your ad agency: Taken

15\. Dump (or outsource) the Newton, eMate, digital cameras, and scanners:
Taken

18\. Stop being buttoned-down corporate: Taken

25\. Portables, portables, portables: Taken farther

34\. Port the OS to the Intel platform: Taken

50\. Give Steve Jobs as much authority as he wants in new product development:
Taken

That's just the most obvious ones (to me) from the first 50. I bet other
people here could note more of them. Point is, though, many of these tips were
beneficial.

And finally he makes a prediction:

101\. Don't worry. You'll survive. It's Netscape we should really worry about.

~~~
DocSavage
Well, out of 101 tips, I'd hope a few of them hit the mark. :) IMHO, the best
one was this:

14\. Do something creative with the design of the box and separate yourselves
from the pack. The original Macs stood out because of their innovative look.
Repeat that.

Steve Jobs got the authority and the designs are great. That's why I've got an
iPhone in my pocket and a MacBook Pro in front of me.

------
juanpablo
10 years later conclusion: listen to the "experts" but only follow your
instinct.

